# Fort Myers Party Boat or open Charter recommendation?



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

Hi,
Can someone make some recommendations on a good party boat out of this area? He could even drive a little if needed. Is there any decent party boat action at that time of year? I am looking for this info for my father who will be vacationing in the area and he went last year and all he caught were grunts and shorts. My father use to do well in the area party boats when he was in the service over 30 years ago. Is it fished out? If someone knows of a reasonably priced "open" boat...that could be an option too bottom fishing or even kingfish. I'm sure he'd have a ball with those...there was a guy in Key West who was always scrounging for more customers last minute when I was in key west 6 years ago (90 dollars for kings!!).

He'll have one full day to do this....are any of the boats full day? I only saw half day boats and I'm thinking that maybe the full day boats will go out further? Also, he may be able to sneak out for a bit to a pier, so if u want to pm me a pier spot that would be great. Thanks for the help.

--This was posted in the Boating forum, but I am posting it here b/c I did not receive any responses there. If people know of a good forum for the Florida Gulf coast please post or pm me.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

If he is going to be in Fort Myers, I think the best pier option would be Sanibel Island. There is good fishing there and all along the causeway beaches on the approach and also out by the pier and lighthouse. 

I can't vouch for any party boats, but if you call this guy, Capt. Dave Torrance of Shore Thang Charters (239-994-7768) and tell him (Mookie) told you to call, he might be able to suggest one in the area. 

Capt. Dave is an A-1, straight up guy. He does the area reports for the Bait Bucket down there and provides reports for my Central West Florida Reports. 

http://forshorefishing.theledger.com/default.asp?item=724213

Scroll down to #11.

Good luck.


----------

